# Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line



## Tüdel (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hab' über die Boardsuche nichts passendes gefunden, deshalb mach' ich mal 'nen eigenen Trööt auf.

Ich experimentiere z.Zt. mit Schussköpfen rum. Auf Rat meines Gerätehändlers habe ich die Running Line und den Schusskopf mit zwei Loops vebunden. Mit dieser Variante bin ich aber gar nicht zufrieden (klötert immer tierisch zwischen den Ringen und wird gebremst).

Mein Frage: Weiß jemand von euch wie ich es besser machen kann?

Gruß und Dank Tüdel


----------



## Ingo Dege (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Tüdel,

es funktioniert mit der "eingezogenen Schlaufe", vorausgesetzt, SK und Runningline verfügen über eine Geflechtseele. Ich hab` derzeit leider keine bildliche Beschreibung, vielleicht weißt Du ja schon so bescheid.



In Kürze wird es zum Thema Schussköpfe einkürzen und Schlaufenherstellung eine DVD geben....


----------



## NordlichtSG (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Bei Schlaufenverbindungen wirst du immer eine 'Bremse' zwischen Running Line haben. 
Was helfen kann, bzw. den Effekt mindern, mach die Schlaufen der Running Line richtig gross und den Knoten für die Schlaufe recht klein, dann mit Faden den Knoten überbinden und anschliessend lacken.
Ansonsten nimm eine Zweihand ... da ist der Schusskopf komplett ausserhalb der Ringe


----------



## totoconha (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Tüdel, kann Ingo auch nur beipflichten - die "eingezogene Schlaufe" funktioniert richtig gut und außerdem spart man sich mit dieser Methode auch das loop für das Vorfach. Wenn Du Deinen Schußkopf nicht wechseln willst, kannst Du den Schußkopf auch mit der Runningline direkt, d.h. Seele/Seele spleißen. Wenn Du dazu Fragen hast|kopfkrat  - einfach mal mailen!:m  

Tight lines
Torsten


----------



## NordlichtSG (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hier mal ein paar Details aus dem FliFi Forum bezueglich des Themas Loop Verbindungen:

*Schußköpfe*: *Verbindung Schusskopf -Runningline*: Ich fische schon einige Jahre mit Schußköpfen. Die Schlaufen, die von Natur aus dort angebracht sind, habe ich mit der Zeit alle gegen selbstgemachte ausgetauscht, da sie in der Regel zu hart sind. Ich verwende weiches Geflechtmaterial (z.B. von Gudebrod) in der jeweils erforderlichen Stärke und ich mache die Schlaufen lieber etwas länger als zu kurz. Gerry Clasen. 
[SIZE=-1]*****[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Eigentlich gibt es nur eine verbindung, die schnell wechselbar ist: An der Schußschnur muß eine große Schlaufe sein um den Schußkopf - ohne ihn komplett von irgendwelchen Spulen zu holen und auszulegen - einschlaufen zu können. Bei der Einhand - Fischerei ist das lästige rasseln wohl nicht zu vermeiden, weil Du Deine Schnur immer wieder weiter einholst, als Dein Schußkopüf mit Vorfach lang ist (das gilt vor allem im Stillwasser und an der Küste). Aus diesem Grund bin ich von den Schußköpfen für Einhandruten auch wieder ab. Eine WF macht das wesentlich angenehmer. Bei der Zweihandfischerei sieht die Sache anders aus. Da fischst Du in aller Regel mit gleich bleibender Schnurlänge (im Fließwasser und besonders auf Lachs). Die Schlaufenverbindung muß dabei also nie durch die Ringe (außer Du hast einen Fisch im Drill). Dabei gab es bei mir bisher nie Probleme. Die Schlaufen sind alle selbsgemacht. peter bussmeyer.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*****[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Schlaufen selbst spleißen. Das geht ganz einfach, mit Aceton das Coating einweichen, dann läßt es sich ganz leicht mit dem Fingernagel entfernen. Danach nen Einfädler oder ne Spleißnadel (gibt es von Loop) in die Seele des Dacron einführen und mit dem guten Stück die Spitze des Dacron zurückführen, danach etwas Pattex Transparent drauf und das ganze bleibt einigermaßen flexibel und läßt sich wunderbar durch die Ringe ziehen und hält bombenfest!!! Die Länge des Spleiß sollte ca 5cm betragen. Heiko Gnilftz.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*****[/SIZE]


----------



## Tobsn (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*



> Ansonsten nimm eine Zweihand ... da ist der Schusskopf komplett ausserhalb der Ringe


 
Äh... Und bei der Einhand nicht? Dann fische ich ja immer ganz falsch!

T


----------



## NordlichtSG (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Anscheinend ja nicht, sonst würde es beim besagten 'klötern' ja nicht zwischen den Rigen bremsen ....
Ich kann zu Einhandruten und Schussköpfen nicht viel aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, da ich sie nur bei meinern 2Hand-Ruten im Einsatz habe.


----------



## johnnybegoode (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Tüdel, 

mit Loops eine Verbindung zwischen Schußkopf und Runningline zu machen ist nicht ideal. Die Kraftübertragung von der Runningline, auf den Schußkopf, auf das Vorfach und schliesslich die Fliege ist eher schlecht. Das die Geschichte auch schlecht durch die Ringe geht, hast Du ja schon selbst erfahren. 

Ich schließe mich im wesentlichen meinen "Vorrednern" an. Schmale Schlaufe am Ende des Schußkopfes. Allerdings knote ich die Runningline in diese Schlaufe ein. Das hat mir Andy Murray von Hardy mal auf der Messe in Stuttgart empfohlen. Super Kraftübertragung und der Knoten geht verhältnismäßig gut durch die Ringe. Den kann ich allerdings schlecht beschreiben. Soweit ich weiss ist Andy auch in 2006 wieder in Stuttgart. 
Besuch ist empfehlenswert! Da kann man sicherlich was lernen!

Das mache ich so bei der Einhand- und Zweihandfischerei und komme sehr gut zurecht. 

Viele Grüße

johnnybegoode


----------



## Tobsn (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*



			
				NordlichtSG schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend ja nicht, sonst würde es beim besagten 'klötern' ja nicht zwischen den Rigen bremsen ....
> Ich kann zu Einhandruten und Schussköpfen nicht viel aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, da ich sie nur bei meinern 2Hand-Ruten im Einsatz habe.


 
Wenn die Verbindung beim letzten Wurf noch durch die Ringe muss, dann ist entweder der Schusskopf zu lang bzw. schwer oder derjenige kann nicht werfen. Der Regelfall ist beim Schusskopf, das beim letzten Wurf der Kopf komplett draussen ist und dann: "Hau rein Kapelle!"

T


----------



## stephan_81 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

hallo zusammen!
ich habe mir für derartige feste vebindungen so einen geflechtschlauch besorgt wie er auch für fertige loops verwendet wird!
runningline und SK  werden nun da rein gesteckt und in der mitte mit nem kleinen tröpfchen sekundenkleber verbunden!
danach wird der geflechtschlauch auf beiden seiten am übergang zur runningline bzw. zum schußkopf mit bindegarn kräftig umwickelt!
danach die überstehenden fransen des gefechtschlauches kurz abschneiden und nun vorsichtig etwa 5mm der schnur auch mit dem bindefaden umwickeln (vorsichtig mit weniger druck, damit der faden nicht ins coating einschneidet)!
einen verdeckten knoten legen und dasd ganze mit sekundenkleber tränken und zwischen daumen und zeigefinger den sekundenkleber in das garn eindrücken ( sollte schnell gehen, um nicht festzukleben)!
das ganze dann noch mit Aquaseal oder ähnlichem komplett bedecken und mit feuchten fingern verteilen ( aquaseal macht die verbindung aalglatt)!
das ganze dann 24 stunden trocknen lasse und man hat ne bombensichere verbindung!
aber ist halt nicht geeignet, wenn man den SK mal schnell am wasser wechseln will!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Tobsn (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*



			
				stephan_81 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen!
> ich habe mir für derartige feste vebindungen so einen geflechtschlauch besorgt wie er auch für fertige loops verwendet wird!
> runningline und SK werden nun da rein gesteckt und in der mitte mit nem kleinen tröpfchen sekundenkleber verbunden!
> danach wird der geflechtschlauch auf beiden seiten am übergang zur runningline bzw. zum schußkopf mit bindegarn kräftig umwickelt!
> ...


 
Das is m.E. auch die beste und vor allem sauberste Verbindung! Einen Kleine Verbesserungsvorschlag hab ich noch... Wenn die Runningline ne geflochtene Seele hat, kann man diese freilegen und sie dann in die Seele des Schusskopfes einziehen. Hält bombig!!!

T


----------



## Tüdel (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

@ All

Vielen Dank für die guten Tips - werd' mal gucken was ich mache. Die Idee mit dem Spleissen war mir auch schon gekommen.

@Tobsn

Beim letzen Wurf ist der Schusskopf natürlich ganz draussen, aber bis er da ist, nervt diese Lop2Loop Konstruktion ziemlich ...
Abgesehen davon hat Du recht, ich kann wirklich nicht werfen  .

Wieder @ All:

Wie lang sind denn die Schussköpfe, die Ihr - wenn überhaupt - an Einhandruten fischt?
Ich habe eine 9Ft. Rute und einen ca. 9m langen Schusskopf, glaube aber, dass ich den noch ein bißchen kürzen sollte.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Tobsn (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Wenn Du den SK beim einstrippen noch ein wenig durch die Ringe ziehst und dann irgentwann die rute anhebst, fischst Du automatisch bis vor die Füße... Danach einfach einen Rollwurf machen und das ganze Gerödel sollte wieder draußen sein. 

Was die Länge angeht, ist 9 m für 9" IMHO völlig in Ordnung. Die Frage ist allerdings eher, wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht aus? Wenn die Rute ca. 22g benötigt um sich optimal aufzuladen, dann kannst Du dieses Gewicht sowohl mit einem kurzen, als auch einem langen SK erreichen. Wenn die Verbindung noch in den Ringen ist, Du aber den Punkt des Schießenlassens schon erreicht hast, ist der Kopf nicht zu lang, sondern zu schwer. Leider wird er nur durchs abschneiden leichter, es sei denn Du nimmst einen leichteren Kopf in der selben Länge... 

T


----------



## NordlichtSG (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Länge des Schusskopfes ist abhängig vom Gewicht des Schusskopfes und der entsprechenden Rute. Dies musst du selbst probieren, da gibt es m.E. keine 'goldene' Regel. Schwere Schussköpfe werden mehr eingekürzt als leichtere...


----------



## stephan_81 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

@Tobsn
Hab ich auch schon versucht aber mein 9er schußkopf wurd dadurch an der stelle etwas dicker und schon bekam ich den schlauch nicht mehr über den schußkopf gezogen!
werde mal nach schlauch mit größerem innendurchmesser ausschau halten!
danke aber trotzdem für den hinweis!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Tobsn (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*



			
				stephan_81 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobsn
> Hab ich auch schon versucht aber mein 9er schußkopf wurd dadurch an der stelle etwas dicker und schon bekam ich den schlauch nicht mehr über den schußkopf gezogen!
> werde mal nach schlauch mit größerem innendurchmesser ausschau halten!
> danke aber trotzdem für den hinweis!
> ...


 
Aus welcher Schnur hast Du Dir den SK gebaut? Wenn Du großen Geflechtschlauch suchst, nimm einfach Braided Loops für Lachs, die sollten überall drüber passen. Alternativ Hier: http://www.mullarkeys.co.uk dann nach "braided" suchen. Nimm dann das 30 Lbs. Zeug und Du hast davon für die nächsten 20 Jahre genug!

T


----------



## stephan_81 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

@tobsn
ist ein 9er shooting taper von 3M in schwimmend!
farbe schimpft sich wohl buckskin!
den anderen schlauch bekomme ich so schön günstig als meterware!
an die braided loops habe ich noch nicht gedacht, werde es aber sicher mal testen!
gruß
strephan


----------



## Tisie (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo,



			
				stephan_81 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen!
> ich habe mir für derartige feste vebindungen so einen geflechtschlauch besorgt wie er auch für fertige loops verwendet wird!
> runningline und SK  werden nun da rein gesteckt und in der mitte mit nem kleinen tröpfchen sekundenkleber verbunden!
> ...


gute Methode, war mal in der Fliegenfischen beschrieben ... ich glaube vom Begli |kopfkrat 

Aber warum sollte man Schußkopf und Runningline zusammenkleben? Damit vernichtet man doch den Vorteil, mit unterschiedlichen Schußköpfen schnell & flexibel auf wechselnde Bedingungen am Wasser reagieren zu können. Abgesehen davon, daß man für jeden Schußkopf eine extra Runningline und E-Spule benötigt ... warum dann nicht gleich 'ne WF-Schnur verwenden?!



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Das is m.E. auch die beste und vor allem sauberste Verbindung! Einen Kleine Verbesserungsvorschlag hab ich noch... Wenn die Runningline ne geflochtene Seele hat, kann man diese freilegen und sie dann in die Seele des Schusskopfes einziehen. Hält bombig!!!
> 
> T


Kannst Du das mit dem Einziehen mal näher beschreiben? Wenn ich die Seelen freilege und ineinander einziehe, so bleibt doch trotzdem ein Stück ohne Coating, so daß die Kraftübertragung da nicht so doll ist, oder?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tobsn (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

@Matthias

Es reicht die Seele der Runningline freizulegen. Dann faserst Du den Anfang der Seele aus, teilst ihn, bis das "Faserbündel" in das Öhr einer dünnen Nähnadel passt. Die Nadel führst Du dann in die Seele (mit Coating) des Schusskopfes ein. einziehen, und kurz vor Schluss einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf. Dann den Geflechtschlauch drüberschieben, abbinden und mir Aquasure einkleistern. Feddich!

T


----------



## stephan_81 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

@ Tisie
den schußkopf verwende ich nicht um flexibel zu sein sondern um entweder große streamer überhaupt noch anständig zu werfen, oder wenn es an der küste oder am vatter rhein mal wieder zu windig für ne normale schnur wird!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Ingo Dege (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Tobsn,



> Es reicht die Seele der Runningline freizulegen. Dann faserst Du den Anfang der Seele aus, teilst ihn, bis das "Faserbündel" in das Öhr einer dünnen Nähnadel passt.


Bis dahin: alles richtig!



> Die Nadel führst Du dann in die Seele (mit Coating) des Schusskopfes ein.


Sollte genau in der Mitte der Geflechtseele gefürhrt werden!



> einziehen, und kurz vor Schluss einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf. Dann den Geflechtschlauch drüberschieben, abbinden und mir Aquasure einkleistern. Feddich!


 
Besser: mit einem Stück Fireline abbinden und felxiblen UV-Kleber drüber!
Ich nicht so hart wie Sek.-Kleber und gleitet super durch die Ringe!


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Ingo,

Hält der Kleber auf der Fireline? Normalerweise lässt sich Polypropylen sehr schlecht kleben. Am besten hat sich bei mir Fliegenbindefaden aus Nylon oder Rutenbindefaden bewährt. 

Die Überwicklung sollte nicht viel länger als 1cm sein (ansonsten bricht das Coating gerne hinter der Verbindung), die Last wird fast ausschliesslich durch den Geflechtschlauch aufgenommen.

Eine sehr gute Anleitung findet man hier:
http://www.danblanton.com/gettinglooped.html

Diese Methode verwendet doppelt gesicherte Loops, hat 100% Tragkraft, habe ich getestet mit alten Schnurstücken. Mein momentaner Favorit, verwende ich für alle meine Schussköpfe. Rutscht meiner Meinung nach gut durch die Ringe.

Sekundenkleber kann ich nicht empfehlen, damit werden die Verbindungen hart und brechen dann genau hinter der Überwicklung!

Ideal ist ein flexibler PVC-Kleber auf PU Basis wie Aquaseal, Pattex Transparent, UHU Kraft, Greven Weich PVC Kleber von Conrad etc. ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## fluefiske (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo !
Als ich das 1.Mal mit einem SH geworfen hatte,ging mir gleich das Geräusch durch Mark und Bein,das in den Ringen beim Einstrippen und dann Verlängern bis vor den Endring entsteht.Was habe ich nicht alles ausprobiert,um das zu beseitigen oder so zu minimieren,daß es mich nicht so sehr stört.Natürlich versuchte ich auch das Gudebrod-Geflecht.Keine schlechte Lösung,aber noch nicht optimal.Über zig Versuche habe ich nun die Lösung gefunden und zwar fast genauso,wie Ingo vorgeschlagen hat.Nach dem Einziehen der Seele in dieselbe setz ich noch einen drauf und vernähe das Ganze mit 12er Dyneema,mit dem es dann auch sauber umwickelt und mit einem verdeckten Knoten abgeschlossen wird.Beim versiegeln bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher,hatte es schon mit Pattex versucht,gar nicht schlecht,bleibt auch elastisch,genauso wie Nagellack.Ich weiss,es gibt speziell für diesen Zweck -Knot Sense-,kann man mit so einem UV-Lämpchen beim Trocknen beschleunigen.Möchte auch nicht unbedingt 10€ verheizen für eine einmalige Benutzung,denn nach einem halben Jahr ist das Zeug bestimmt hart.
@ Ingo   Was verwendest Du für einen  UV-Kleber ?
Diese Methode wird von den Lachsanglern in Skandinavien angewendet.Das zeugt von der Haltbarkeit der Verbindung und ist auch angenehm leise.
Gruß Erich

Wer sich die Verbindung mit Gudebrod-Geflecht fertigen will,ich habe das Zeug in 15-25-35-50 lbs.Würde einige Meter davon abgeben,da ich es mir damals auf 100Yard-Spulen gekauft hatte.


----------



## Ingo Dege (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

@ torstenhtr,

Der Kleber hält ............. nicht für ewig! Aber mindestens für eine Saison und es lohnt sich, hier eine wenig zu investieren! Die Wicklung aus Bindefaden etc. ist eine Alternative, aber nicht nötig. Die Sicherungswicklung aus Fireline hält bombenfest - der Überzug ist Schönheit!!

@ Erich

Vernähen der Schlaufe ist nicht notwendig! Der UV-Kleber ist von Loon ( meinst Du wahrscheinlich ). Es gibt einen Kleber ( gleicher Hersteller ) der nach ca. 20 Min. ausgehärtet ist ( spart die UV-Lampe ). Oder man setzt den "normalen" UV-Kleber" ein paar Sekunden der Sonne aus!


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Ingo,

Fireline ist auch ganz schön steif .. OK, die Frage ist halt wie lange so etwas hält, die ultimative Schlaufe hab ich in der Hinsicht noch nicht gefunden. 

Den UV-Klebstoff habe ich noch nicht probiert; aber ich sehe das Problem, dass die PVC-Oberfläche von einem solchen Klebstoff nicht angelöst wird, daher könnte sich der Kleber irgendwann ablösen. Dieses Problem hatte ich z.B. mit dem Pattex Extreme - das ist ein flexibler Klebstoff der durch Luftfeuchtigkeit aushärtet, erste Versuche waren vielversprechend, dann hat sich das Zeug aber an den Rändern abgelöst (weil es eben PVC nicht anlöst) 
Also ich schwöre daher immer noch auf normale, flexible PVC Kleber mit Lösungsmittel.

Erich, wenn du auf beiden Seiten 30lb. Braided Mono hast, geht es eigentlich recht gut durch die Ringe. Eingezogene Schlaufe ist auch nicht schlecht, funktioniert aber nur mit Level-Runninglines.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Ingo Dege (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Torsten,


hier nochmal die Schlaufe - was soll daran "steif" sein?






Die Schlaufe ist mit der Fireline ca. 12 bis 15 mal umwickelt.
Der Kleber löst auch das Coating nicht an - muss auch nicht, wenn sauber AN DAS COATING gearbeitet wird. Probier es mal!!


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hi Ingo,

Sorry, ich hab da was verwechselt, ich dachte an die Überwicklung von Braided-Mono. Deine Schlaufe sieht gut aus, so ähnlich macht es auch ein Kumpel. 
Kann ich aber nicht gebrauchen, weil ich mit Flat Beam fische und dann ohnehin eine Braided Mono Schlaufe brauche. Für Level Runninglines sicher gut.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Ingo Dege (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Torsten,

die Schlaufe am SK und an der Flat Beam eine aus Backing- zauberhaft!!


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Ingo,

Das wäre auch möglich, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen Loops. Die Frage ist halt, wie abriebfest auch der Dacron Kern ist - Braided Mono hält halt sehr lange, 100%ig und hat sich bewährt. Nach dem Motto, never change a running system.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hi, 

Achso, vergessen, die Verbindung, die am besten durch die Ringe geht ist diese hier: http://www.sexyloops.com/articles/smoothconnections.shtml (2.Methode)

Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass die Runningline fest verbunden ist und man die Flexiblität eines Schusskopfsystems verliert (genauso wie Matthias scheibt). Wenn man das nicht braucht oder für spleissen von Sinktips ist diese Methode kaum zu schlagen.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Ingo Dege (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Torsten,


> Nach dem Motto, never change a running system.


 
....deshalb bleibe ich bei meinem!


----------



## Tobsn (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*



> Achso, vergessen, die Verbindung, die am besten durch die Ringe geht ist diese hier: http://www.sexyloops.com/articles/sm...nections.shtml (2.Methode)
> 
> Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass die Runningline fest verbunden ist und man die Flexiblität eines Schusskopfsystems verliert (genauso wie Matthias scheibt). Wenn man das nicht braucht oder für spleissen von Sinktips ist diese Methode kaum zu schlagen.


 
Die zweite Methode ist exakt das wovon ich gesprochen habe.

T


----------



## Tüdel (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Die zweite Methode ist exakt das wovon ich gesprochen habe.
> 
> T


 
Aber Du schiebst noch einen Geflechtschlauch drüber?


----------



## Tüdel (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

So sieht das jetzt bei mir aus. Ich weiß, das viele von Euch das besser gekonnt hätten, aber ich bin der Überzeugung, das Ding hält 'ne Großforelle.
Wenn nicht, lass ich's Euch wissen.
Zur Info: Ich hab' die Seele von der Running-Line in den SK gezogen, mit Sekundenkleber fixiert, mit 12er Dyneema umgarnt und mit Aquasure versiegelt...

Nochmal danke an alle Inputlieferanten.

TL Tüdel


----------



## Tisie (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Moin, Moin,



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Die zweite Methode ist exakt das wovon ich gesprochen habe.
> 
> T


hhmmm, ich weiß nicht, ob ich der Verbindung trauen würde |kopfkrat ... einfach nur ein kurzes Stück in die Fliegenschnur eingezogen? Man kann ja gar nicht überprüfen, ob man auf dem kleinen Stück mit der Nadel wirklich innerhalb der Seele bleibt #d ... da würde ich zur Sicherheit auch noch 'nen Geflechtschlauch rüberziehen und dann ohne Bedenken auf den Biss der 80er MeeFo warten  

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tüdel (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

@Tisie,

ich hab' das grad so gemacht und muß feststellen, *das hält richtig.*
Weil ich aber auch lieber auf Nr. Sicher gehe, hab' ich's noch umgarnt.

SL Tüdel


----------



## Tobsn (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin,
> 
> 
> hhmmm, ich weiß nicht, ob ich der Verbindung trauen würde |kopfkrat ... einfach nur ein kurzes Stück in die Fliegenschnur eingezogen? Man kann ja gar nicht überprüfen, ob man auf dem kleinen Stück mit der Nadel wirklich innerhalb der Seele bleibt #d ... da würde ich zur Sicherheit auch noch 'nen Geflechtschlauch rüberziehen und dann ohne Bedenken auf den Biss der 80er MeeFo warten
> ...


 
Wenn Du das richtig machst, dann hält das bombensicher!!! Da musst Du Dir dann nur noch Sorgen ums Vorfach machen. In Verbindung mit nem intermediate Polyleader ist das Perfekt für die Ostsee...
Mehr brauch man m.E. nicht. Vielleicht noch ne Long Belly oder so für Windstille. Ich mein an der Ostsee tausch man doch eh nicht seinen Schusskopf aus oder?

T


----------



## Tisie (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hi Tobsn,



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du das richtig machst, dann hält das bombensicher!!!


na ich werde das mal ausprobieren  ... für mich ist das eher interessant, um selber Sinktips zu bauen.



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst Du Dir dann nur noch Sorgen ums Vorfach machen. In Verbindung mit nem intermediate Polyleader ist das Perfekt für die Ostsee...
> Mehr brauch man m.E. nicht. Vielleicht noch ne Long Belly oder so für Windstille. Ich mein an der Ostsee tausch man doch eh nicht seinen Schusskopf aus oder?


Das Wechseln der Schußköpfe am Wasser ist für mich auch nicht so relevant, außer wenn man von einer flachen zu einer tiefen Stellen mit Strömung wechselt. Der eigentliche Vorteil ist doch, daß ich nur eine Rolle mit der Runningline brauche und damit (in Verbindung mit austauschbaren Schußköpfen) verschiedene Ruten bedienen kann. Bei einer festen Verbindung benötige ich ja für jede Rute mindestens eine Rolle bzw. E-Spule und je eine Runningline.

OFF TOPIC:

Nochmal zum "perfekten" Küstenvorfach-Vorfach ... ein Freund von mir fischt damit:

2,4m Airflo Polyleader Intermediate für Meerforelle und Steelhead
+ Pitzenbauer-Ring
+ 2,7m konisch verjüngtes Riverge Fluorocarbon-Vorfach mit 0,33mm Spitze
+ 0,5m Tippet aus 0,26 mm Riverge Fluorocarbon

Das sind insgesamt 5,6m, was ich als ziemlich lang empfinde ... ich dachte mit einem ~4m langen Vorfach ist man gut dabei, wie sind Deine Erfahrungen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tobsn (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Ich fische mit nem Schusskopf den ein Freund von mir entworfen hat. Vorne ist ein 12" Salmon intermediate mit Pitznehuber-Ring eingespleisst. Dann noch einen Meter 35er und 80 cm 25/20er. Die Salmon Klasse, weil das Polyleader dicker ist und damit die Kraftübertragung vom dicken Ende des SK besser ist!


T


----------



## Tobsn (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*



> 2,4m Airflo Polyleader Intermediate für Meerforelle und Steelhead
> + Pitzenbauer-Ring
> + 2,7m konisch verjüngtes Riverge Fluorocarbon-Vorfach mit 0,33mm Spitze
> + 0,5m Tippet aus 0,26 mm Riverge Fluorocarbon


 
Achso, das empfinde ich aus folgendem Grunde nicht als optimal. Das Polyleader ist am Ende relativ verjüngt, hat also etwa ne 40er Spitze. Wenn Du nun ein konischen Vorfach daran hängst, hat das, bei einem Spitzendurchmesser von 0,33 eine Butt Section von evtl. 0,60... Die Kraftübertragung wird also unterbrochen, bzw. das Vorfach kann sich IMHO nicht richtig abrollen, da erst dünn, dann wieder dick... Das gibt einen Knick beim Abrollen. Was die Länge angeht ist das völlig in Ordnung, wenns sich noch schmeissen lässt. Zum Problem wird es nur, wenn das Poly eingeschlauft ist. Dann geht die ganze Kombo nicht mehr vernünftig durch die Ringe, was echt ******** sein kann!

T


----------



## Ingo Dege (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Tüdel,

so geht es etwas besser:







Es ist zwar eine Verbindung zwischen zwei SK-Teilen, aber das lässt sich auch mit Runningline und SK machen: beide Seelen wurden jeweils in die Seele des Gegenstücks gezogen. Auf dem Bild vielleicht zu erkennen: ca. 1,5 cm auf jeder Seite. Die Wicklung kannst Du Dir sparen, der Übergang ist sehr glatt. Wenn Du an Deinem SK noch ein "Reartaper" hast, merkst Du nahezu keinen Übergang!


----------



## Windmaster (14. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hi,

wie sieht es mit der Verbindung zwischen RL und SK aus, wenn beide Schnüre einen Monofilen Kern haben. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht ??|kopfkrat 






​


----------



## Ingo Dege (14. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Windmaster,

hier 2 Vorschläge:

Schusskopf





Runningline ( Backingschlaufe )


----------



## Tisie (15. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Ingo,

kannst Du das mit der Backingschlaufe an der monofilen Runningline etwas genauer erklären oder muß ich dafür Deine DVD kaufen? 

Danke und viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (15. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo !
Warum die monofile RL nicht einfach mittels Clinchknoten an den SK knoten.Ist das zu einfach :q ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (15. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Erich,



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Warum die monofile RL nicht einfach mittels Clinchknoten an den SK knoten.Ist das zu einfach :q ?
> 
> Gruß Erich



hast du damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Funktioniert das auch mit Flat-Beam?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (15. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Matthias !
Ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund,es nicht so zu machen.Beim SK-Wechsel abschneiden und wieder anknoten,max. 3cm Schnurverlust.Flat-Beam hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand.
Hast Du schon die Koffer gepackt ?

Viele Grüße Erich


----------



## Ingo Dege (15. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Matthias,

kann ich gerne ( wobei Du natürlich auch gerne... ): Backing in der Stärke 30 lbs ( aufpassen - nicht jedes Backing lässt sich so verarbeiten !! ) mit Hilfe einer Ködernadel auf einer Länge von 12 - 15 cm doppeln ( ist einfacher, als es sich jetzt liest ). Danach die RL in die gedoppelete Backingschlaufe einziehen. Mit Bindefaden ( reißfest - Stärke 8/0, besser 10/0 ) das obere Ende abwicklen auf einer Länge von 1 cm. Wenn Du magst, nach eine zweite Wicklung an der Stelle, wo sich die beiden eingezogenen Backingteile trennen - allerdings nicht noch einmal auf der RL.

Hallo Erich,

die "knoterei" würde ich lassen!! Geht nicht so gut durch die Ringe und wenn man sich einmal die Mühe gemacht hat ( s.o. ), gibts auch keinen Verlust beim Wechseln


----------



## Tisie (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Erich,



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du schon die Koffer gepackt ?


nein, aber die Boxen sind inzwischen prall gefüllt mit MeeFo-Fliegen  ... jetzt muß ich noch meinen Schußköpfen den letzten Schnitt und schicke Schlaufen verpassen, Messer schleifen und zur Aufmunterung bei beißunwilligen Meerforellen noch ein paar Forellensee-Fliegen binden. Mann, bin ich urlaubsreif 

@Ingo: Und das Backing hält 100%ig auf der glatten Oberfläche monofiler Runninglines? Ich habe Deine Backing-Methode mal mit ganz dünnem Geflechtschlauch probiert, aber das ist immer wieder runtergerutscht. Ich habe dann einen Knoten in die monofile Runningline gemacht, das Schlauchende darübergeschoben und mit Bindegarn überwickelt. Wenn es mit Backing auch ohne Knoten hält, wäre das natürlich noch eleganter. Mal noch 'ne andere Frage ... hast Du bei der Methode keine Probleme mit der Kraftübertragung zwischen Runningline und SK? Von vielen wird ja eine möglichst steife Verbindung bevorzugt?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Matthias,

Das has du schon richtig gemacht, auf dem glatten Zeug hält so gut wie nichts. Für diese Erkenntniss habe ich vor 7 Jahren einen Schusskopf geopfert. Es geht einigermasen ohne Knoten - dann muss aber die Runningline *mindestens* 50cm in das Geflecht geschoben werden und zuerst mit Sekundenkleber gesichert werden - ausserdem muss man dann regelmässig kontrollieren ob die Überwicklung auch ja nicht verrutscht ist. Das Monofil darf dann auch nicht zu glatt sein.

Am besten geht ein 8er Knoten- hat dann ca. 95% Tragkraft, d.h. Knoten auf ca. 20-30 cm Abstand gemacht und Geflecht drüber und genau hinter dem Knoten abgewickelt, rutscht IMHO gut durch die Ringe da der Knoten durch das Geflecht einen rel. gleichmässigen Übergang bekommt. 

Ich hab viele Varianten getestet - und das war bisher so ziemlich das einzigste was z.B. auf Ironsilk gehalten hat. Ich teste jede neue Verbindung auf Tragkraft hin. 

@Ingo:
Hast du auch alle Verbindungen nach Tragkraft überprüft?

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo,

Achso, vergessen, es gibt noch die sogenannte koaxiale Schlaufe - dazu wird die entsprechende Schnur durch das Öhr der ensprechenden Backing- oder Braided Mono Schlaufe gezogen - das hat dann 100%.
Leider wird dadurch auch die Schlaufe steifer - nicht so gut für monofile Runningline - hängt zu stark in den Ringen.

Aber gut wenn man absolut 100%ige Verbindungen zum Backing braucht - z.B. wenn man Gelspun-/Dyneema Backing benutzt - dann kann das Zeug nicht einschneiden.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Ingo Dege (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Matthias,

die Schlaufe in dieser Form wurde von den Loop-Leuten entwickelt. Ich hab Sie erstmalig auf einer Messe Anfang der 90er gesehen. Sie ist dementsprechend erprobt! Es funktioniert ( wahrscheinlich ) auch nur mit Backing - Deine Geflechtschlauch ist vermutlich zu hart. Die Wicklung ( ich mache sie mit einem Bobbin, der in kreisenden Bewegungen um die Wicklestelle arbeitet ) wird in das Material gedrückt und soll eigentlich nur verhindern, dass das Backing weiter ausfranst ( ähnlich wie beim Loop-on-Junction das Plastikröhrchen ). Die Schlaufe, die wir im Film gemacht haben, habe ich gerade nochmal am Treppengeländer getestet - ich hoffe, ich bekomme es wieder grade, bis meine Frau nach Hause kommt....

Den Knoten kannst Du Dir sparen, sofern die Wicklung unter Zug gemacht wurde und Du die Runningline 12 - 15 cm in das gedoppelte Backing einführst. Das Prinzip arbeitet wie ein Loop-on-Junction. 

Die Kraftübertragung ist aber der eigentliche Klou an der Geschichte: null Verlust! Du kannst Die Schlaufe natürlich kleiner machen - ich find` sie so klasse.


----------



## Tisie (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Ingo,

hast Du Deine Methode auch mal mit Flat-Beam ausprobiert?

@Torsten: Die Idee mit der "koaxialen" Schlaufe hatte ich auch schon, aber das wird wahrscheinlich wirklich zu sperrig in den Ringen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ingo Dege (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Matthias,

die Schlaufe hab` ich schon diversen Teilnehmern meiner Kurse montiert. Da war auch - glaube ich - mal eine Flatbeam dazwischen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Falls Du eine hast und bei der Montage der Anleitung folgst, solltest Du es schnell herausbekommen!


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Ingo,

OK - die Frage ist halt wie es in der Praxis funktioniert. Diese Schlaufe dürfte bei normalen Runninglines gut funktionieren. Bei Flat Beam ist das kritischer  - das Problem ist, dass durch die ständige Belastung irgendwann die Überwicklung beginnt zu rutschen (abhängig natürlich vom Monofil) - ob Braided Mono oder Dacron spielt dabei keine Rolle, Dacron hat eher noch schlechteren Grip. Das weiss ich weil ich eine von meinen Übungsschnüren so mit Mono verspleisst habe. Mit einem Knoten ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Matthias,
Übrigens halte ich den Mythos der steifen Verbindung für Unsinn. Um das zu testen hatte ich mal zwei Stück einer alten Schnur mit 2cm 0.20er Monofil verbunden - kein wesentlicher Unterschied war festzustellen. Die Kraft wird genauso gut übertragen (wo soll denn auch sonst die kinetische Energie hingehen ..).

Mit Clinchknoten funktioniert es auch recht gut - es gibt auch einige die so schon seit Jahren problemlos fischen.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Ingo Dege (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Torsten,

das Prinzip ist nicht verstanden worden ( liegt wahrscheinlich an meiner Beschreibung )! Da kann nichts rutschen!!
Die Wicklung schneidet ein wenig in die Runningline - nach der Wicklung überziehe ich das Ganze mit UV-Kleber. Diese Verbindung musst Du abschneiden, um sie zu lösen!
Nochmal: die Verbindung arbeitet wie eine Lopp-on-Junction-Verbindung! Also durch Zug wird der Kern ( hier die Runningline ) "gequetscht"! Die Wicklung am Ende dient nur der Sicherung ( Aufbördeln ). Einfaches Prinzip - beste Wirkung!


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Ingo,

Das ist mir 100%ig klar - die Kraftübertragung erfolgt durch das entsprechende Geflecht vor der Überwicklung (Prinzip: chinesische Fingerfalle) - trotzdem rutscht es mit der Zeit! Insbesondere auf der Ironsilk, da kannst du so straff wickeln wie du willst - einschneiden in Monofil funktioniert nicht, hab ich schon alles probiert. 
Hast du das wirklich mal unter realen Bedingungen getestet?

Es hält rel. gut wenn man vor dem Überwickeln einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber auf das Ende tut, aber 100%iges Vertrauen habe ich nicht. Daher mache ich wie beschrieben einen 8er Knoten in die Schnur ca. 20 cm vor dem Ende - Geflecht drüber und direkt hinter dem Knoten wird abgebunden und mit flexiblen Klebstoff versiegelt. So hat die Überwicklung keine Chance mit der Zeit nach vorne zu rutschen. Hat sich bewährt.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Ingo Dege (16. März 2006)

*AW: Verbindung von Schusskopf und Running Line*

Hallo Torsten,

ich weiß nicht, welche RL Du fischt! Die Verbindungen, die hier erwähnt sind ( von mir ), sind für die Zweihänder getestet und für gut befunden ( hat sich bewährt )!
Schnapp Dir das richtige Backing, mach in alle Deine RL`s eine Schlaufe und probier es aus!
Nochmal: die Backingschlaufe wirkt wie ein Loop-on-Junction. Sek. Kleber hält nur die Sicherungswicklung - den Rest erledigt die gedoppelte Backingschlaufe!


----------

